# CLF Differences



## Yeti (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm curious as to the differences between the different Hung Sing branches of CLF (Fut San, Chan Family, DFW's blend, etc.).  What sets them apart from one another - are the differences more technique/curriculum driven, or is there a distinct difference in philosophy in how each approaches the style? 

There are two schools in my area - one is a Tat Mau Wong school which I understand to be a blend of Buk Sing and Hung Sing, and the other is a school derived from Frank Primicias who trained under DFW and GM John Lem. I'm curious as to the differences between the two. 

Looking forward to your input.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 22, 2007)

This is all I got, hopefully someone will be along soon that can give you more.

Choy Lee Fut
http://www.answers.com/topic/choy-lee-fut

Hung Gar
http://www.answers.com/topic/hung-gar


----------



## clfsean (Mar 22, 2007)

Yeti said:


> I'm curious as to the differences between the different Hung Sing branches of CLF (Fut San, Chan Family, DFW's blend, etc.). What sets them apart from one another - are the differences more technique/curriculum driven, or is there a distinct difference in philosophy in how each approaches the style?
> 
> There are two schools in my area - one is a Tat Mau Wong school which I understand to be a blend of Buk Sing and Hung Sing, and the other is a school derived from Frank Primicias who trained under DFW and GM John Lem. I'm curious as to the differences between the two.
> 
> Looking forward to your input.


 
There's a saying running around the 'net that more people (it seems) are starting to get behind in the CLF umbrella ... Choy Li Fut Yat Ga ... Choy Li Fut is one family or Choy Li Fut Saam Xing Yat Ga... Choy Li Fut is three forms but one family.

Any CLF has one origin point... Chan Heung in King Mui. Where it goes from there is the contentious spot, BUT... all CLF has Gwa Sao Chop, biin ging, kei lin bo, moi fa bo etc... All CLF is the same... it's the interpretation of the school (Futsan, Jiangmen, King Mui, Buk Sing, Hong Kong, etc... ) that is the determining factor of how the techniques are applied. All the techniques are the same, some in more depth, some with a different emphasis, but they're all the same thing. 

Any CLF will teach you the same as the other. How they teach it & what forms they teach to transmit the ideas will probably be very different, but the core is the same.

Don't look for differences between the schools. Look for what feels right for you.


----------



## Yeti (Mar 23, 2007)

clfsean said:


> There's a saying running around the 'net that more people (it seems) are starting to get behind in the CLF umbrella ... Choy Li Fut Yat Ga ... Choy Li Fut is one family or Choy Li Fut Saam Xing Yat Ga... Choy Li Fut is three forms but one family.
> 
> Any CLF has one origin point... Chan Heung in King Mui. Where it goes from there is the contentious spot, BUT... all CLF has Gwa Sao Chop, biin ging, kei lin bo, moi fa bo etc... All CLF is the same... it's the interpretation of the school (Futsan, Jiangmen, King Mui, Buk Sing, Hong Kong, etc... ) that is the determining factor of how the techniques are applied. All the techniques are the same, some in more depth, some with a different emphasis, but they're all the same thing.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sean. As always, good input and very much appreciated. 
I do plan to go with the school from the Primicias lineage. I get a better vibe from that school. 
What sparked my question was my background, which is predominantly TKD. Not to bore you with history you may already know, but the WTF originally splintered for political reasons and now offers, depending on the school, what can be a very different curriculum  complete with different stances and striking techniques - than the ITF. All more in line with the WTFs philosophy on the art. In its infancy, the WTF did all it could to distance itself from the ITF in terms of what was taught. There is still some bad blood between the two organizations as well which, IMHO, has had a negative impact on the art as a whole. I wondered if the same was occurring within CLF and the different "families". Sounds like a different situation though (which is a good thing...it seems it will take a long time to heal some of the wounds between the ITF and WTF).

Thanks again!


----------



## beknar (Sep 25, 2007)

Different schools under the same grandmaster can have very different programs.  But, they should all have the basics:

Stancework, footwork, San Sau, sensitivity drills, iron body conditioning, focus mitts/thai pads, in the air techniques, heavy bag work, light to heavy contact sparring.

Good to see you're under Master Primcias' lineage.  The man is .. very very strong, as one can tell if you've ever met him.  His students directly under him?  Also really strong.


----------



## choylee (Jun 14, 2010)

Hello,

You can see the difference branch of Choy Lee fut on my web site www.clfkungfu.com 

Choy lee fut break it up : 

*- Hung Sing* 
*- Buk Sing* 
*- Huang Sing*


See you soon 

Lou


----------



## TenTigers (Feb 3, 2011)

choylee said:


> Hello,
> 
> You can see the difference branch of Choy Lee fut on my web site www.clfkungfu.com
> 
> ...


I didn't see H'o Ngau or John Wai, nor Chan Tai-Shan's line.


----------



## clfsean (Feb 3, 2011)

TenTigers said:


> I didn't see H'o Ngau or John Wai, nor Chan Tai-Shan's line.



I didn't see lots of necessary entries there... just didn't feel like mentioning it.


----------

